# Heading to Vermont Mid April



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

From Toronto I would say you have a few choices, considering you don't want to drive to far.

Vermont is a great state I love it there, the largest city is Burlington and you find cheap lodging over there and you are short drive of a few good ski resorts. If not you can stay directly at the resort and pay a little more. 

I do agree for beginners Jay is out of the question, thats my favorite place and the closet to Toronto to.

Smugglers Notch, great resort with plenty of beginners runs for your buddies. It's a laid back resort, with affordable prices and fun warranted. They get plenty of snow too.

Stowe a little more expensive and you get a little of the sold out resort feeling, with faster lifts and even a gondola, they are also on the more expensive range. I forgot is the tallest peak in Vermont.

Sugar Bush, great resort little expensive, amazing terrain spread out in 2 slopes a lot of terrain for beginners and intermediates alike. Also your longest drive from Toronto.

Bolton valley I near Stowe but I have not been there so I can't give you any info.

You can get more info in this page Vacation Information on Vermont Ski and Snowboard Areas and Mountain Resorts

Just my one tip, April 16 is a late season specially for the east coast so call each resort ahead and see how much terrain is open and their expected closing days. I am sure that a few of the ski resorts close in may but not sure in what conditions.

Have fun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Killington is still open. Heading there this Sunday. Not sure when they are closing. The snow softens up as the days get warmer. I would not worry about ice to much this time of yr.


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

Mt. Snow. mt. snow is my home mountain even though i'm from jersey. mt. snow still has awesome coverage on the whole mountain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

okemo, best mountain for having a good time!! also.. you should go the weekend of 4/20 cause i'll be up there and we're plannin a lil bit of an end of season get together a.k.a 4/20 major safety meeting :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

apintojr said:


> Mt. Snow. mt. snow is my home mountain even though i'm from jersey. mt. snow still has awesome coverage on the whole mountain.


Planning to hit Mt snow 4/20. Should still have plenty of snow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ScotyRokt said:


> Planning to hit Mt snow 4/20. Should still have plenty of snow.


alright if thats the case i may relocate there.. ludlow is kind of dead for fun anyways.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

megladan said:


> alright if thats the case i may relocate there.. ludlow is kind of dead for fun anyways.


Just be careful with your 4/20 festivities if you are out. The cops in West Dover are ball breakers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm leaning towards going to Stowe, it's close to Burlington and that means we'll have access to the commercial area. So far, we have 6 people going and cost of gas + lodging + tickets/rentals = $360 ish for 3 days/3 nights, and $100 less for those who aren't renting.

Still looking around though - and unsure whether Stowe will be open, called the resort and told me to call again the weekend before to see whether they'll be open the weekend of 4/20. 

Thought about heading to killington, mt.snow, or okemo, but it is further south of stowe - how much more of a drive is it down to that area?

Overall, I'm trying to figure out a plan that'll be the least expensive.

P.S. I hear there's a Burton factory In Burlington?

P.P.S: Is there free parking @ Stowe?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

neosuke said:


> I'm leaning towards going to Stowe, it's close to Burlington and that means we'll have access to the commercial area. So far, we have 6 people going and cost of gas + lodging + tickets/rentals = $360 ish for 3 days/3 nights, and $100 less for those who aren't renting.
> 
> Still looking around though - and unsure whether Stowe will be open, called the resort and told me to call again the weekend before to see whether they'll be open the weekend of 4/20.
> 
> ...


The only answer I have is that okemo and mt. snow are a good 2 hours maybe a little further from stowe.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

boycott killington and powdr resorts!!!

jay peak has alot of trails for intermediates. they have a multiple mile long blue cruiser from top to bottom.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

If you want cheap do Smuggs(if they are open, plus the conditions should be good) tickets are like 30% cheaper than Stowe. Parking is really close and its free. Food is cheap and tasty, plus if you are students I believe they have student rates available. 

Theoretically the further down you drive, the less snow you will find(although that might also vary, depending on altitude and the base they built in the season). Killington=$$$ unless you look for motels around the area and take your own food to the slopes.

To be honest at this point I would reconsider Jay (conditions permitting) since it's later conditions might be not as icy and there are some good runs for beginners too. The only reason I say this is because is the least gas, and the closest to you. Plus if you are students tickets are $45 bucks. maybe cheaper since it's late season. Plus is my best guess at the good snow conditions. I am not sure about lodging around, you would have to search for it

I would consider stowe a $$$ resort, although it can be a lot of fun.

In Burlington you could stay in this hotel (well motel) Motel 6 - Burlington - Colchester - Colchester, VT Motel it is a great motel, very clean(or at least when I was there) cheap and it is centrally located, close to the highway and a lot of food and gas stations close to it.

Have fun, let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks like Stowe has cheaper lift tickets - 117 for 3day
Jay Peak is 152 but - I don't see any discounted tickets for late season though.

I managed to find cheap lodging, 175 a night for the 6 of us, we even might have a 7th.
I just realized that burlington is a little farther than I thought though. How far of a drive is it to Stowe?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

It's not bad, about 40 minutes. Yeah then you are better of going to Stowe, you will have a blast. Burlington has plenty of things to do.

175 a night sounds a little $$$ to me, unless the place is really good. You can two rooms for less than that in cheaper places.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah, I thought about two rooms, but this place is an entire apartment with 4 bedrooms apparently - since we're only going skiing during the day, we would need a comfortable place in the evening where we could chill, drink and play games.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool men, enjoy


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Keep an eye on the weather. Calling for rain all wkend. But since when does the weatherman know anything? Sunday was supposed to be Sunny. It was foggy all day at Killington. Slopes were crusty until the afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'll have to call up Stowe resort the weekend before the 20th to see if they'll be opened based on the forecast. I really want to head down there, so I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Good luck men, I know how exited I get before a trip and sometimes the weather does not help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> It's not bad, about 40 minutes. Yeah then you are better of going to Stowe, you will have a blast. Burlington has plenty of things to do.
> 
> 175 a night sounds a little $$$ to me, unless the place is really good. You can two rooms for less than that in cheaper places.


175/6 = only about 30 bucks per person per night..


----------

